# Thunderbird (Icedove) senden seit CardBook nicht mehr



## Joerg66 (16. Dezember 2017)

Hallo,
ich habe an zwei unterschiedlichen Linux Rechnern Thunderbird bzw. Icedove laufen. Auf beiden habe ich CardBook installiert um die Kontakte mit meiner Synology NAS zu syncronisieren. Funktioniert alles bestens.
Wenn ich aber die Frechheit besitze eine EMail versenden zu wollen, wird der Wunsch schlicht ignoriert.
Vor CardBook kam dann ein Fenster, in dem ich mein Passwort eingeben muste, nun passiert nichts mehr, keine Reaktion.
Hat da jemand einen Tip, was ich da machen könnte??
LG Jörg


----------



## Kalito (16. Dezember 2017)

steht irgendwas in Log-Dateien?


----------



## Joerg66 (16. Dezember 2017)

Absolut gar nichts. Wenn ich "Senden" einmal gedrückt habe, ist der Button auch grau. Auch der Eintrag im Menü in Datei->Senden ist dann grau. Scheint ein wenig so, als ob die Programme auf die Passworteingabe warten, stellen mir das Fenster aber nicht da.


----------

